# Drugs and alcohol



## cat1221

My husband recently went through some rehab for alcohol and prescription pain pills. he became addicted to the pills after surgery 2 years ago. it got so bad he was buying them, spending all our money. He would be out all hours and we would argue all the time. Then we lost our house and he had a nervous breakdown ended up in rehab and has been doing better.

I am the only one working now. He was running a small business but it has pretty much gone under now. we are struggling to make ends meet and have three teenage girls to support.

This weekend he was drinking alot and acting very odd. He kept leaving the house and then said he had to go to help his brother who is going through a bad marrige break up and lives 3 hours away. We got into an argument and he left taking my ATM card with him. He will not answer my calls or texts. I called and reported my card lost but he had taken out most of the money.

Im so disgusted right now. I know i need to leave but he has no job to support his two girls who live with us, but i cant keep putting myself through this.


----------



## TheCrunch

I don't have experience or specific advice to offer you but just wanted to say I do feel for you in your situation. 

It sounds like you and the girls are going to need some help in working all this out as it sounds too much for you to bear alone. Hopefully some others will chime in soon with good advice.

Meanwhile, not sure of this may be of some help.
Alcohol Addiction, Rehab & Recovery


----------



## Runs like Dog

He's clearly relapsed.


----------



## Ednamay

Wow...I am sorry to hear all you have lost  but how much more are you willing to lose or have your girls witness? I'm not sure I could stay and take care of someone so destructive who is clearly bringing his family down. Can he go live with that brother since he doesn't have work anyway? 

I am at the beginning of these problems in my marriage, they haven't gotten this far, but reading posts like these, I'm afraid of what my future holds...I think I'm bailing with my two young daughters and taking the apartment route...I've given up. My husband has promised to stop drinking and smoking pot, but I just don't believe him anymore...we can only take so much, you know. I want to be the happy sweet girl I used to be...instead, I'm angry and resentful all the time. I hope your husband is safe, and you can soon find some peace.


----------



## cat1221

well i really thought that the rehab had turned him around but i guess i was wrong. you see you try to tell yourself its not really happening or that it will get better. i guess i need to face the truth although it is hard.i dont deserve to live this way. Neither do the girls and that is one of my biggest concerns. He has custody of his two girls and i worry what will happen to them. They are 14 and 15. he will have no way to support them on his own. he couldnt even get an appartment he is making zero money.

Ednamay sorry you are going through this too. i hope you can be strong and do the right thing for yourself and children.


----------



## Sara Ann

I believe I cannot choose what you will do, I can only choose what I will do. When I choose what I will do, many times you will change your actions. That is how my H and i reconnected when I got off the pills. I changed so much, I was so nice and loving, that he changed too. It started with me.

People turn to pills to escape pain or gain happiness. They start to believe they cannot live without the pills. Life is too hard they believe. They cannot imagine life without the pills. They need to man up and have courage to get out of it.


----------



## ShawnD

cat1221 said:


> This weekend he was drinking alot and acting very odd. *He kept leaving the house* and then said he had to go to help his brother who is going through a bad marrige break up and lives 3 hours away.


Honestly, this sounds like cocaine addiction. Cocaine people are some of the sketchiest people on the planet because cocaine has a very short half life. Its half life is much shorter than caffeine, so think of how often people need another cup of coffee then multiply that by 3. They disappear every hour, they're gone for a couple minutes, then they come back. I've noticed that they never announce this either, so they seem to randomly appear and disappear. You're never really sure when they left or how long they've been gone.



> We got into an argument and he left taking my ATM card with him. He will not answer my calls or texts. I called and reported my card lost but he had taken out most of the money.


Cocaine for sure. Most illegal drugs are relatively cheap because they last a long time. $10 of meth is enough to go on a day long rampage. A day of cocaine abuse will cost hundreds or even thousands of dollars.




> I know i need to leave but he has no job to support his two girls who live with us, but i cant keep putting myself through this.


So? Let them starve in the cold. One of my friends thinks the way you think and she's still getting financially drained by her retard boyfriend.


----------



## oddball

Shawn D, as a recovered cocaine addict I find your post offesnive. Addiction is a disease according to the medical profession. That is not an excuse, but an accepted fact. Calling addicts (all of us) sketchy and retards is offensive.


----------



## ShawnD

oddball said:


> Shawn D, as a recovered cocaine addict I find your post offesnive. Addiction is a disease according to the medical profession. That is not an excuse, but an accepted fact. Calling addicts (all of us) sketchy and retards is offensive.


1) I never called you retarded
2) Cocaine addicts ARE sketchy as hell. They even have a slang term to describe how sketchy they are:

Flaky
etymology: Meaning "eccentric, crazy" first recorded 1959, said to be American English baseball slang, but *probably from earlier druggie slang flake "cocaine" (1920s). *

When idiots on craigslist agree to meet then they never show up, calling them "flaky" is literally saying that they are acting like cocaine addicts. That's what that word means.


----------



## Sara Ann

I was once addicted to cocaine, freebasing actually, and yeah, those expensive drugs with a short half life that make you ultra paranoid and hear voices, can make a person sketchy. meth does that too. Meth people won't do what they say they are going to do. Whereas when I was a pill addict, I kept every appointment I ever made except for 1 lunch date which I had to reschedule and it was a real low point for me in my addiction.

People leaving has to do with getting something they don't want the other person to see. Maybe meeting a dealer and buying oxys. There is no proof it's cocaine.


----------

